# Nikon D5000



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Santa brought me a new toy, this pic is with kit lens and flash and auto settings only. Still on page 1 of the instruction manual :lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice! The colour in the dorsal is stunning!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks, and no color enhancement. :dancing: I never noticed the yellow on the caudal before, funny what the flash will bring out.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Time to update your "Tanks" section!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent Clarity on that fish...sharp image....you received a nice..."gift"...for Christmas.!! 8)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't do a whole tank shot until I get the flash set up. In fact, I can only take pics if the fish are in 1/2 of one certain tank that has extra lighting due to the plants. So...it will be individual fish for a while. You will probably get sick of them.

Next up...the macro setting!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful pic. Yep...want to see the full tank shots also! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

great photo, maybe even better fish :thumb:


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2010)

nice glow on that yellow there


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've got most of the pieces of the flash set-up, just need a few electrical cords. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## ikuzo (Jan 14, 2010)

wow i know it's hard to capture pictures of moving fish. this is very nice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That guy likes to pose. :lol: The mbuna are a different story. Just got the last battery, hoping to assemble the flash contraption and see if it will fire this weekend.


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with them djransome.. Let's see some tank pics! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Flash contraption is giving me some trouble. Got to learn about more of the manual features of my camera. It's a learning experience, LOL.


----------



## Chris-Indy (Jan 21, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Santa brought me a new toy, this pic is with kit lens and flash and auto settings only. Still on page 1 of the instruction manual :lol:


I have the same camera, but what do you mean kit with lens and flash? Is this the stock flash?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Built-in, on camera flash. Lens that came with the camera. Just a fluke, I have not been able to get any other pics like that, even with the off-camera flash. But I haven't had much time to play either.


----------



## Chris-Indy (Jan 21, 2009)

Still an awesome picture!


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am looking for a nice camera and saw the d5000 kit at costco. I was wondering how fish pics would come out. I think this is the camera for me. Great Shot. Did you get the dvds with yours?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably. Have not even read the manual all the way through yet though. Please, that pic is a fluke. I have 100s of others to prove it. There are lots of nice cameras...take a look through the Photo Contest winners and take note of the cameras used.


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

Darn... Santa must have gotten us mixed up...!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well maybe not a fluke, but beginner's luck. I'm sure I will get better at producing quality photos. In a year or so, LOL.


----------

